# [intallation]out of memory aprés téléchargement des sources

## ekobol

bonjour,

j'essai d'installer gentoo sur un vieil ordi pour en faire une sorte de serveur multitache,

je suis bien toutes les étapes du tuto pour l'installer mais, après le téléchargement des sources grâce a lynks, ce dernier est killer avec en message d'erreur out of memory....

Je ne comprend pas bien le problème.

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer merci, 

je ne sais pas quelles infos peuvent être nécessaire donc n'hésitez pas à me demanderLast edited by ekobol on Mon Jan 26, 2009 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Quelles sont les sources qui posent problème et pourquoi les télécharger avec lynks ?

Quel live-cd tu utilise pour cette installation ?

Gaby

PS: Ton titre n'est pas aux normes, tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts ....

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tu as activer une partition de swap ??

C'est juste une idée hein, j'ai jamais eu cette erreur.

----------

## Bio

Je crois avoir lu un problème similaire si tu télécharges le tout sur le ram disk instancié par l'install de Gentoo au lieu du disque physique monté sur /mnt/gentoo.

----------

## brubru

Et avec wget ? même problème ?

Si lynks fait passer l'archive par /tmp et que c'est de la ram comme dit plus haut...

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ha ouai le ramdisk, j'avais pas penser au livecd   :Confused: 

----------

## ekobol

bonsoir,

déjà merci pour vos réponses,

j'ai changé le titre ... j'espère que ça ira.

 *Quote:*   

> Quelles sont les sources qui posent problème et pourquoi les télécharger avec lynks ?
> 
> Quel live-cd tu utilise pour cette installation ? 

 

J'ai (normalement) l'install cd install-x86-minimal-2008.0.iso 

Et les sources qui posent problèmes sont celle du stage3 que je télécharge avec lynks parce que c'était comme ça dans le tuto, je ne me suis pas posé de question.

La partition de swap est activée.

 *Quote:*   

> Je crois avoir lu un problème similaire si tu télécharges le tout sur le ram disk instancié par l'install de Gentoo au lieu du disque physique monté sur /mnt/gentoo

 

Alors là je ne sais pas... juste que quand je télécharge les sources je me positionne bien dans /mnt/gentoo .....

Je vais retenter l'intall depuis le débu en me servant de wget .

----------

## xaviermiller

tu as bien fait un "mount" sur /mnt/gentoo ?

----------

## ekobol

oui je l'avais bien fait,

mais je reprend tout à la base,

je vous tiens au courant quand, et si, je retombe sur ce problème

----------

## ekobol

bonsoir,

alors bonne nouvelle avec wget je peux télécharger les sources sans problème ( on m'a conseillé funtoo comme dépôt ) .

mais maintenant je bloque à l'étape juste juste âpres : 

                        après un md5sum -c du fichier j' obtient des caractères illisibles.

Toutes les commandes ont l'air de fonctionner mais il y a écrit des caractères très bizarre .

seule solution pour récupérer une sortie lisible , la seule que j'ai trouvée, c'est le reboot et j'ai l'impression de devoir monter mes partitions après chasque redémarrage sinon je ne trouve pas le dossier /mnt/gentoo/boot

----------

## Gronono

 *ekobol wrote:*   

> et j'ai l'impression de devoir monter mes partitions après chasque redémarrage sinon je ne trouve pas le dossier /mnt/gentoo/boot

 

Bonjour,

Tant que tu bootera sur le livecd, effectivement il te faudra remonter tes partitions à la main. Une fois le système entièrement installé (après l'installation de grub et le redémarrage), tu n'auras plus besoin de le faire.

A+

Gronono

----------

## xaviermiller

très bon choix, les stages de Funtoo !

Plus besoin de recompiler après un emerge --sync, car les paquets sont à jour !   :Shocked: 

----------

## ekobol

bon juste pour dire que j'avais fini l'installation   :Very Happy: 

et aussi que je pense que dans links au lieue de taper sur la touche d pour télécharger j'ai appuyer sur entrée .... du coup je sais pas ce qu'il a essayer de faire mais je pense que ça vient de la.

----------

